# Infos zum Bell Super 3R?



## badbandit (3. September 2016)

hi,

ich möchte mir einen bell super 2r kaufen (habe ihn eigentlich schon hier liegen) und jetzt wirde auf der messe wohl der 3r vorgestellt.
wenn der neue mit besseren einstellungsmöglichkeiten bald kommen würde, würde ich den jetzigen wahrscheinlich zuückschicken (obwohl mir die farbe sehr gefällt). 

ich finde aber komischerweise nirgends infos zum 3r. weiß hier jemand evtl. mehr oder wo ich infos finde?


----------



## Rainer-75 (3. September 2016)

Hab jetzt auch nur das gefunden 




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbandit (3. September 2016)

danke, guter fund!

etwas revolutionäres scheint sich ja nicht getan zu haben. dann kann ich meinen mit meiner wunschfarbe vermutlich auch gleich behalten.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2016)

Wenn dir der 2er gut passt, dann behalte den. Bei vielen, auch mir, ist der aber nur so mittelmäßig von der Passform, da wäre das neue FloatFit eventuell schon eine echte Verbesserung.


----------



## denis0082 (4. September 2016)

Na toll und ich hatte mir gerade den Super 2R für mich und meine Freundin gekauft. Der Helm sitzt zwar, aber der Fit ist bestenfalls Note 2. Hätte ich mal gewartet.


----------



## badbandit (4. September 2016)

wohl war, der komfort ist beim 2er (zumindest bei mir) auch eher eine 2 bis 3. er sitzt zwar gut und sicher, unverhältnismäßig bequemer ist aber mein IXS trail helm.

ich war nur lange so heiß auf die titan/rot farbkombi und habe jetzt noch einen gefunden. jetzt bin ich hin- und hergerissen, da ich ihn nur noch bis morgen zurückschicken kann.

edit: gerade habe ich noch etwas dazu gefunden. der helm soll wohl ab dem 01.10. verfügbar sein.
http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/09/03...ts-top-road-lineup-new-super-3r-leads-enduro/


edit 2: jetzt auch alle infos bei bell selbst. leider eine bescheidene farbauswahl.
http://www.bellhelmets.com/cycling/collections/2017-preview


----------



## denis0082 (4. September 2016)

_In reality, it’s an entirely new helmet to improve the fit,* especially at the temples.*_

Und genau dort sitzt er bei mir mäßig. Bei meiner Freundin ebenso. Vermutlich hätte zumindest sie dann sogar eine Nummer kleiner nehmen können. Naja egal, die Farbe von meinem gefällt auch etwas besser. Wobei die Joyride Edition vom 2017er auch gut aussieht.


----------



## badbandit (4. September 2016)

ja, der druck auf der seite über dem ohr ist ein leidiges thema beim 2er. viele nehmen diese harten plastikpads an der seite ganz raus oder schleifen sie etwas runter. 

ich habe einen schmalen kopf und "nur" leichten druck hinter dem ohr. jetzt, da ich den helm behalte, werde ich die hinteren bereiche der pads etwas herunterschleifen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. September 2016)

also vom Verschluss des Kinnbuegels wuerde mir der Bell besser zusagen,
doch aus Erfahrung zur Passform wuerde ich lieber einen Uvex nehmen
habe den HD9 schon 

von den Farben sind beide Hersteller nicht der Knaller, wobei das gelb/blau auf der "Promoseite" in Ordnung geht,
http://www.bellhelmets.com/en_eu/cycling/collections/2017-preview/super-3r-mips-equipped-1


----------



## sp00n82 (5. September 2016)

badbandit schrieb:


> wohl war, der komfort ist beim 2er (zumindest bei mir) auch eher eine 2 bis 3. er sitzt zwar gut und sicher, unverhältnismäßig bequemer ist aber mein IXS trail helm.


Oh ja, der IXS Trail mit Kinnbügel, das wärs!


----------



## Poloman (6. September 2016)

Ich finde den leicht zu verstellenden Einsteller im Nacken sehr störend. Ich stelle ihn immer auf Mitte, aber nach dem aufsetzen ist er ganz oben. Beim wieder runter ziehen landet er dann ganz unten. Das ist immer eine Fummelei und nun wird beim Video das auch noch angepriesen. Also muss man da wieder basteln um es zu verbessern.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (7. September 2016)

hast Du den 3R oder den 2R

ich denke mal den 2R und ebend fuer den neuen 3R hat man das System wohl veraendert aka "verbessert"
und deshalb wird dies im Video halt angemerkt


----------



## Poloman (7. September 2016)

Sie haben das Rad verändert und betonen die leichte Verstellung der Höhe noch mal extra. Und das verstehe ich nicht, denn das ist für ein Nachteil. Die Weite vom Helm stell ich nur um wenn ich ihn mit Kinnbügel aufsetze.

Fahre den 2R.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. September 2016)

ok

bin jetzt voellig unschluessig...Aufgrund meiner Passformerfahrung mit Uvex wuerde ich mich fuer den Jakkle hde entscheiden.
doch Einige berichteten ueber die extreme Dimension des Helms besonders ohne Kinnbuegel.
somit wuerde ich wieder mehr zum Bell 3R tendieren, doch mit dessen fummeligen System und Einstieg bin ich auch wieder unentschlossen


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. September 2016)

Der Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro wäre ein weiterer, neuer Kandidat als Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel.


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2016)

stimmt und schickere Farben noch dazu 

http://factoryjackson.com/2016/08/24/leatt-dbx-enduro-2017-helmet-unveiled/


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2016)

Und hier die Antwort zur Verfügbarkeit.... :-/

_Hallo,

der Helm wir voraussichtlich ab April 2017 verfügbar 

sein._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2016)

voraussichtlich 
das ist eine Aussage die nix aussagt


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2016)

Hey, ich werde mal die Augen in den Onlineshops der Nachbarländer, Benelux, Ösiland aber auch UK offen halten und halte gerne auf dem Laufenden, wenn sich da früher was tut und der Preis interessant bleibt.
Wenn die Sport-Nüsse nicht mein Geld wollen, dann bestimmt andere...


----------



## Leo01 (19. September 2016)

Servus,
bezieht s die Aussage zur Verfügbarkeit auf den Leatt oder auf den Bell?


----------



## Horst42 (11. Januar 2017)

Moin,
habe gerade den Bell Super 3R und den Uvex jakkyl hde geliefert bekommen. Normalerweise komm ich seit Jahren mit Uvex bestens zurecht und habe gehofft, dass auch dieser hier passen wird.
Als Halbschale passt er gut, obwohl mir da schon das "Boa"-System merkwürdig vor kam... Als Fullface habe ich nach 5 Versuchen aufgegeben, da ich es nicht annähernd hinbekommen habe, dass die Riemen richtig sitzen. Entweder hatte sich der Versteller am Hinterkopf beim Aufsetzen nach innen geklappt oder die Kinnriemen waren irgendwo zwischen Polster und Ohr eingeklemmt, das nervt und geht erst recht nicht unterwegs!

Der Bell passte sofort top, als Halb- und als "Fullface-light" und lies sich einfach und simpel einstellen.
"Fullface-light" überzeugt mich richtig (kein DH-Einsatz im Park geplant), sondern nur erhöhte Sicherheit auf entsprechendem Geläuf. Denn beide Helme sind leicht und vor allem der Bell scheint noch luftiger zu sein. Nebenbei wirkt auch optisch nicht so klobig wie der Uvex, wobei beide gleich groß aussehen.

Mal sehen wie der Bell auf dem Trail funzt. Der Uvex hat mich jedoch echt enttäuscht, insbesondere da er grad ca. 70 Euronen günstiger ist als der Bell !


----------



## sub-xero (17. Januar 2017)

Ich habe den Bell Super 2R auch schon getestet, aber der war im Backen- und Kopfbereich seitlich extrem eng, sodass es nach 10 Minuten richtig unangenehm war. Und dass, obwohl ich eher einen schmalen Kopf habe. Wenn sich dass beim 3R verbessert hat, könnte ich es noch einmal versuchen. Denn eigentlich gefiel mir der Helm sonst recht gut.


----------



## Horst42 (17. Januar 2017)

Bei 59 cm Kopfumfang, passt mir L super, wobei das Kinnteil durchaus stramm an den Wangen anliegt, das muß meiner Meinung nach so sein, wichtig ist, dass er am Kopf nicht klemmt ! Mir fehlt jedoch der Vergleich zum 2R, denn habe ich gar nicht erst bestellt.


----------



## Knallscharsche (18. Januar 2017)

@sub-xero 

Dir ist bekannt das mann an den Backenpolstern links wie rechts jeweils ca. 5mm Polster rausnehmen kann? Mir war der 2R Anfangs auch genau das zu eng.
Super Helm, wenn die am 3R die Umfangsverstellung noch ein wenig verbesseren würde alles stimmen.


----------



## derflo72 (18. Januar 2017)

Seltsam, ich fahre den Bell 2R (ohne MIPS) seit nem guten Jahr in Gr. M bei 57cm Kopfumfang und auch eher schmalem Kopf, wobei der mir an den Seiten viel zu viel Luft hat. In Gr. S drückte er extrem an der Stirn. Ich bekomme eigentlich nur im Winter mit Unterziehmütze und im Sommer mit Kinnbügel einen einigermassen festen Sitz hin, das Einstellrad hinten rastet immer höher ein, wenn man den Helm aufsetzt, nachdem man vorher die Weite so eingestellt hat, dass er straff sitzt. Am Kopf kann ich mit dem Einstellrad keinen befriedigenden Sitz einstellen. Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich auch den JAKKYLL HDE nehmen, konnte ihn aber bisher erst in L testen, da war er mir Kilometer zu groß. Das BOA System kommt mir da auch sehr friemelig vor, obwohl ich noch nen einfachen, alten Cityhelm von UVEX habe, wo die Passform perfekt für meine Birne ist. Ich glaube, ich werde jetzt auch mal lieber den 3R testen, vielleicht ist der ja jetzt in S was für meinen Kopf. Mal sehen, wer den hier lagernd hat. Hat schon jemand den direkten Vergleich Passform 2R zu 3R und kann genau sagen, was sich geändert hat??


----------



## Horst42 (18. Januar 2017)

Danke, die 5mm l/r werde ich mir anschauen! Toll, das Forum, da in N-Deutschland nur wenig aktuell ausgestattete Händler zu finden sind, bleibt mir nur, online zu kaufen und da sind Eure Tipps echt wertvoll ! 
Einen Vergleich zwischen 2R und 3R habe ich nicht.


----------



## stevens28/2 (18. Januar 2017)

Auch Bikeinn 198 ohne Mips o. Alltricks 224 mit ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Januar 2017)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Super Helm, wenn die am 3R die Umfangsverstellung noch ein wenig verbesseren würde alles stimmen.


Das Rädchen hinten ist also immer noch Kacke?


----------



## Horst42 (18. Januar 2017)

Nein, das funzt meiner Meinung nach so wie es soll.


----------



## L1nos (21. Januar 2017)

Ich habe den Super 3 (ohne r  ) auch mal bestellt (Größe L). Qualitativ ist das Ding echt klasse. Aber zwischen meinem 59cm Kopf und der Helmschale ist gefühlt zuviel Platz. Er sitzt zu locker. Habe den Helm jetzt nochmal in M bestellt (diesmal mit r  )und hoffe, dass dieser nicht zu eng ist.


----------



## derflo72 (21. Januar 2017)

L1nos, genau so ergeht es mir mit dem 2R und 57cm / Gr. M. Hat sich scheinbar nichts grundlegend an der Passform geändert. Ich hatte jetzt den Jakkyl HDE  in 52-57 auf und der lässt sich dank BOA System richtig schön am Kopf anpassen, das hat mir beim Bell gefehlt. Die Kinnbügel Arretierung ist beim Bell (2R) allerdings einfacher und macht einen stabileren Endruck. Egal, habe jetzt den Jakkyl HDE gekauft da die Passform m.M.n. einfach eher für längliche Köpfe geeignet ist.


----------



## rmaurer (31. März 2017)

Bell Super 2R vs. Super 2R *überarbeitete Version* vs. Super 3R

Meine Beobachtungen:
Der neue Super 3R mips sitzt im Vergleich zu meinem alten Super 2R (ohne mips) deutlich besser ("runder") am Kopf. Jeweils Größe M bei Kopfumfang 58cm.

Ich habe noch den Original Super 2R der mit diesen blöden Plastikpads ausgeliefert wurde, ohne die Pads war er mir in Größe M seitlich zu locker, mit den Pads gab es leichte Druckstellen über den Ohren. Der Helm passte zwar, aber nie wirklich gut. Beim ursprünglichen Super 2R war es zudem so dass die mips Version etwas kleiner ausfiel als die non-mips Version wodurch es von dem Helm effektiv 6 Größen gab, den Super 3R gibt es nur mehr als mips Version und ist von der Größe her mit der nicht-mips Version des Super 2R vergleichbar (abgesehen von Verbesserungen im fit)

Dazu sei angemerkt dass es vom Super 2R zwischenzeitlich auch eine verbesserte Version gibt die ohne diese Plastikpads ausgeliefert wird und ebenfalls ganz gut auf meinem Kopf saß. War selber erstaunt als ich das im Laden gesehen habe. Ich vermute dass die Original Farbvarianten des 2R alle mit den Plastikpads kamen, und es seitdem einen running-change gab, d.h. alle weiteren 2R seitdem (StarWars Edition?) ohne die Pads kommen. Für Sparfüchse ist das Erwerben dieses "verbesserten" 2R den ich gestern selber in der Hand hatte daher eventuell eine günstige Option (ca. 160-170€) zum Super 3R (225-250€)

Werde mir dennoch den 3R bestellen da abgesehen vom nochmals besseren Fit Probleme mit punktuellen Druckstellen des mips Systems durch eine angepasste Polsterung behoben wurden und das Verstellrad endlich gut fixiert. Hoffe damit etwas zur Aufklärung beigetragen zu haben.


----------



## sp00n82 (31. März 2017)

Danke für die Info. Gut, dass sie da tatsächlich etwas an der Passform verbessert haben.

Von dem überarbeitetem 2R habe ich bisher allerdings nichts gehört. Vielleicht haben sie mit der Entwicklung des 3R auch den 2R von der Form her geändert, bei dir liest es sich ja zumindest so, dass er sich nicht nur durch die fehlenden Plastikpads unterscheidet.
Allerdings müssen das wirklich die ganz neuen Varianten sein. Ich habe Anfang letzten Jahres von Grofa ein Crash Replacement für meinen Generation 1 schwarz/grauen Helm erhalten. Den gab es nicht mehr, und die neue Farbe war dann schwarz/blau. Und der hatte noch die Plastikpads und die gleiche Passform. Die Star Wars Modelle waren zu dem Zeitpunkt zumindest schon angekündigt, ob sie schon zu kaufen waren weiß ich aber nicht mehr. Der Running-Change müsste dann also zumindest noch eine Generation nach der meinigen gewesen sein.


----------



## Florent29 (31. März 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch den Original Super 2R der mit diesen blöden Plastikpads ausgeliefert wurde, ohne die Pads war er mir in Größe M seitlich zu locker, mit den Pads gab es leichte Druckstellen über den Ohren. Der Helm passte zwar, aber nie wirklich gut.



Das deckt sich exakt mit meinen Erfahrungen (auch 58, auch M).



rmaurer schrieb:


> Werde mir dennoch den 3R bestellen da abgesehen vom nochmals besseren Fit Probleme mit punktuellen Druckstellen des mips Systems durch eine angepasste Polsterung behoben wurden und das Verstellrad endlich gut fixiert.



Mir kommt trotzdem keiner mehr von diesen Dingern ins Haus, bevor sie nicht irgendwas Grundlegendes an der Laminierung des Kinnbpgels geändert haben: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2084851?page=2&in=set


----------



## rmaurer (31. März 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das deckt sich exakt mit meinen Erfahrungen (auch 58, auch M).
> 
> 
> 
> Mir kommt trotzdem keiner mehr von diesen Dingern ins Haus, bevor sie nicht irgendwas Grundlegendes an der Laminierung des Kinnbpgels geändert haben: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2084851?page=2&in=set


^ Obiges Schadensbild entsteht wenn man den Kinnbügel nicht "sauber montiert"

Umlegen des seitlichen Verschlusshebels versenkt den Hacken in diesem kleinen Loch vorne, aber nur wenn der Kinnbügel vorher komplett in das große Loch seitliche am Helm gedrückt wird weil sonst steht der Haken nicht exakt über dem kleinen vorderen Loch und bleibt am "Gehäuse hängen". Legt man nun in der Eile trotzdem den Hebel mit Gewalt um führt die Zugwirkung dann zu dem Riss.

Der Riss könnte natürlich auch durch einen Sturz verursacht worden sein aber dafür ist der Helm doch da?

Kannst es ja mal mit Crash Replacement probieren oder einfach einen neuen Kinnbügel kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Florent29 (31. März 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> ^ Obiges Schadensbild entsteht wenn man den Kinnbügel nicht "sauber montiert"
> 
> Umlegen des seitlichen Verschlusshebels versenkt den Hacken in diesem kleinen Loch vorne, aber nur wenn der Kinnbügel vorher komplett in das große Loch seitliche am Helm gedrückt wird weil sonst steht der Haken nicht exakt über dem kleinen vorderen Loch und bleibt am "Gehäuse hängen". Legt man nun in der Eile trotzdem den Hebel mit Gewalt um führt die Zugwirkung dann zu dem Riss.
> 
> ...



Das war kein Sturz.

Und einen Helm, der beim Anziehen kaputtgeht, kann ich nicht brauchen. Das mit dem nicht korrekten Einrasten passiert nämlich ständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (1. April 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das war kein Sturz.
> 
> Und einen Helm, der beim Anziehen kaputtgeht, kann ich nicht brauchen. Das mit dem nicht korrekten Einrasten passiert nämlich ständig.



Also beim "Anziehen" selbst geht er ja nicht kaputt.

Man muss halt bei Montage des Kinnbügels kurz innehalten und sicherstellen dass er auch komplett seitlich anliegt bevor man die beiden Hebel umlegt. Wer dazu die Ruhe nicht hat für den ist der Helm wirklich nix. Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme und den Helm daher immer abgenommen und dann den Kinnbügel montiert. Nach einiger Zeit ging es aber auch so ganz fix.

Als Alternative kannst du dir ja den Uvex Jakkyl Hyde bestellen, der hat das Problem nicht, sitzt aber auch in etwa so komfortabel wie ein Ritterhelm.


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. April 2017)

hat sich bei Uvex die Passform wirklich derart verschlechtert 
weil in Passform war Uvex immer meine 1. Wahl


----------



## Goddi8 (1. April 2017)

Das kommt darauf an was du mit Passform meinst und was mit Ritterhelm gemeint ist.
Uvex sitzt bei mir immer locker. Ich kann zwar den Kopfring schön einstellen und der Helm ist dann ordentlich stabil mit dem Kopf verbunden und bequem aber eben nur uber den Ring. Es gibt einen Abstand zwischen Kopf und innerer Schale.


----------



## rmaurer (1. April 2017)

Die Uvex "Passform" kannst du Zuhause leicht simulieren:

Nimm einen fetten Kabelbinder und spanne ihn über die Stirn. Setze anschließend eine Tupperware Salatschüssel auf.


----------



## rmaurer (7. April 2017)

Ich habe den Bell Super 3R heute in grün-gelb bekommen.

Erster Eindruck:
Ohne Kinnbügel ist der Tragekomfort super, kein Vergleich zum alten 2R der eher "eckig" am Kopf saß. Das neue Verstellrad hinten ist deutlich besser und funktioniert endlich wie vorgesehen, das alte war ja ein Witz dagegen!

Mit dem Kinnbügel sitzt er im Neuzustand am Kopf etwas straffer als mein alter 2R, ich habe beim 2R zudem auch die Erfahrung gemacht dass sich der Helm am Anfang noch etwas der Kopfform anpasst ("weiter wird")

Nachdem ich den alten Helm um 120€ verkauft und den neuen für 255€ gekauft habe stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob der 3R die 145€ (!) Aufpreis wert ist? 

Tatsache ist dass ich den 2R wegen der Passform mit der Zeit nur mehr ungern getragen habe aber dringend einen Halbschalenhelm mit Kinnbügeloption brauchte sodass der 3R eigentlich die einzige Option für mich war. Ich denke dass ich mit dem Helm langfristig glücklich werde aber selbst wenn nicht habe ich es wenigstens probiert.


----------



## viva (8. April 2017)

Ich (Kopfumfang 57) habe den Bell 3 R in M anprobiert - bei meiner länglichen Kopfform ungeeignet, dar Kinnschutz war mir viel zu hoch. ( Aehnliches Problem hatte ich beim MET Parachute). Auch ansonsten habe ich mich im Bell nicht wirklich wohl gefühlt. Habe mir jetzt den FOX Proframe geholt - zwar sauteuer, sitzt bei mir aber um Klassen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (20. April 2017)

So, am letzten Wochenende geschehen beim zweiten Mal Anlegen des Kinnbügels (Helm abgesetzt):


  

Damit ist Bell für mich gestorben...


----------



## HighFish (20. April 2017)

pfalz schrieb:


> So, am letzten Wochenende geschehen beim zweiten Mal Anlegen des Kinnbügels (Helm abgesetzt):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 595867 Anhang anzeigen 595871 Anhang anzeigen 595872
> 
> Damit ist Bell für mich gestorben...



Was sagt Bell den zu den Bildern?


----------



## rmaurer (20. April 2017)

pfalz schrieb:


> So, am letzten Wochenende geschehen beim zweiten Mal Anlegen des Kinnbügels (Helm abgesetzt):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 595867 Anhang anzeigen 595871 Anhang anzeigen 595872
> 
> Damit ist Bell für mich gestorben...


Eventuell kann dir ein geduldiger Kollege mit mehr technischen Verständnis mal zeigen wie man den Kinnbügel richtig montiert?

Denn wenn du "unter Zeitdruck" den Hebel der seitlichen Schnalle umlegst ohne den Kinnbügel VORHER komplett in die Vertiefung des Helms zu drücken passiert genau dieses Schadensbild.

Deinen Frust über "Zerstörung aus Unachtsamkeit" kannst du gerne am Bell Support auslassen und wahrscheinlich bekommst du sogar einen neuen Kinnbügel aber für Leute mit 2 linken Händen empfiehlt sich dann für die Zukunft doch besser eine 2-Helm Lösung.


----------



## pfalz (20. April 2017)

@HighFish 

Ich bin gerade in Konrtakt mit dem Importeur, zwecks Einschicken und Begutachtung. Kann gerne eine Rückmeldung geben, sobald ich etwas herausbekommen habe. Es gestltet sich etwas kompliiziert, da ich den Helm in UK gekauft habe und gerade zwischen Bell, dem shop (bei dem ich gekauft habe), dem Importeur in UK und dem Importeur in D (diesen sollte ich nach Auskunft von Bell in den USA ansprechen) herumgereicht werde.

@rmaurer 

Ich bin erstaunt darüber, dass Du offensichtlich mein technisches Verständnis besser kennst als ich selbst...vielleicht hilft es Dir, das besser einzuschätzen, dass ich schon etwas länger in einem technischen Beruf tätig bin und ich mit Sicherheit nicht, wie man bei uns sagen würde, nicht auf der Wurstsuppe dahergeschwommen bin. Also, ich kann Dir versichern: unter Zeitdruck passiert grundsätzlich gar nichts
Letzendlich erwähnt Bell selbst, der Helm hat eine Zertifizierung nach EN1078. Diese beinhaltet eine Anforderung, ich zitiere, 

The helmet should be durable and withstand handling (aha). The helmet shall be designed and shaped that parts it (visors, rivets, ventilators, fastening devices (aha...) and the like) are not likely to injure the user in normal us.

Die Konstruktion sollte also berücksichtigen, dass es nicht zu einem Bauteilversagen im Rahmen der üblichen 'handling loads' kommt. Woher Du die Information nimmst, ich habe den Kinnbügel 'unter Eile' durch 'Unachtsamkeit' zerstört, erschließt sich mir nicht. Des Weiteren bin ich mit der Funktionsweise durchaus vertraut, habe ich es doch geschafft, den Kinnbügel eines 2R öfter ohne Zwischenfälle zu befestigen und zu entfernen.

Ich würde es also sehr zu schätzen Wissen, wenn Du Deine haltlosen Unterstellungen und auch Beleidigungen mir gegenüber für Dich behalten würdest.


----------



## HighFish (20. April 2017)

pfalz schrieb:


> @HighFish
> 
> Ich bin gerade in Konrtakt mit dem Importeur, zwecks Einschicken und Begutachtung. Kann gerne eine Rückmeldung geben, sobald ich etwas herausbekommen habe. Es gestltet sich etwas kompliiziert, da ich den Helm in UK gekauft habe und gerade zwischen Bell, dem shop (bei dem ich gekauft habe), dem Importeur in UK und dem Importeur in D (diesen sollte ich nach Auskunft von Bell in den USA ansprechen) herumgereicht werde.



Hast Du den beim Händler "Fawkes Cycles" über amazon geholt? Mich würde schon interessieren, was der Hersteller dazu sagt bzw. wie kulant die sich dabei zeigen.
Ich bin auch noch hin und her gerissen ob ich mir den Bell zulegen soll oder auf den Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro warten.


----------



## rmaurer (20. April 2017)

@pfalz

Entschuldigung, aber du sagst doch selbst dass es "beim Anlegen des Kinnbügels" passiert ist. Welche Kraft soll denn da gewirkt haben die groß genug war die komplette Schnalle (!) abzureissen wenn nicht die von mir oben beschriebene?

Das ist einfach ein Anwenderfehler, Fehler passieren nunmal (mir auch), nur dass ich in so einem Fall die Kosten selber trage und die Sache als Lehrgeld abschreibe anstatt Andere verantwortlich zu machen.

Bestell dir einfach einen neuen Kinnbügel und pass halt nächstes Mal besser auf.


----------



## Florent29 (20. April 2017)

@pfalz Ich hatte exakt den gleichen Schaden - auch ein Riss direkt unter der Schnalle...ist also nicht deine Schuld.

@rmaurer Das kann es halt nicht sein - ein Helm wird damit beworben, dass man den Kinnbügel "auf dem Trail" anziehen kann - und dann fällt das Ding auseinander, wenn man den Mechanismus einmal falsch ansetzt? Bei mir war nicht mal das der Fall...

Zumal das nicht eben das Vertrauen in den Kinnbügel erhöht, wenn das Material so porös ist.

Wirst du eigentlich von Bell gesponsert?


----------



## rmaurer (20. April 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> @rmaurer Das kann es halt nicht sein - ein Helm wird damit beworben, dass man den Kinnbügel "auf dem Trail" anziehen kann - und dann fällt das Ding auseinander, wenn man den Mechanismus einmal falsch ansetzt? Bei mir war nicht mal das der Fall...
> 
> Zumal das nicht eben das Vertrauen in den Kinnbügel erhöht, wenn das Material so porös ist.
> 
> Wirst du eigentlich von Bell gesponsert?



Wenn man Bell etwas vorwerfen kann dann dass sie eine Konstruktion entwickelt haben die "prone for user error" ist, also anfällig dazu bei Unachtsamkeit einen Schaden hervorzurufen. Nicht unbedingt ideal für einen Helm der damit beworben wird dass man mal schnell unterwegs den Kinnbügel anmontieren kann.

Der obige Schaden könnte natürlich auch andere Gründe haben, z.b. einen Vorschaden hervorgerufen durch Einwirkung hoher Lasten beim seperaten Transport des Kinnbügels in einer Tasche.

Ich hatte vor dem 3R auch den 2R und vergewissere mich jedesmal dass der Kinnbügel gut sitzt bevor ich die Schnalle auch nur anrühre.

Wahrscheinlich ist man sich bei Bell dem sogar bewusst und hat sich aus Kostengründen gegen eine teurere Schnalle entschieden die sich erst umlegen liesse wenn der Kinnbügel richtig setzt - ein paar Garantiefälle kommen da billiger.

Ich werde nicht von Bell gesponsert finde es aber auch nicht okay einen Schaden so darzustellen wie wenn er aus dem "Nichts" gekommen wäre.
Ohne einwirkende Kräfte wird der Kinnbügel definitiv nicht zerbrochen sein.

Und wer wegen ein paar € Ersparnis im Ausland kauft muss halt bei einem "Garantiefall" geduldig sein.


----------



## Florent29 (20. April 2017)

Kommt da noch was?


----------



## pfalz (20. April 2017)

@HighFish

War direkt über cyclestore.co.uk

@rmaurer

Glaub mir, ich habe nicht 'wie blöd draufgedrückt', und ich lamentiere mit Sicherheit nicht rum, wenn ich den Schaden selbst aus Unachtsamkeit verschuldet habe, nur, weil ich mir keinen Kinnbügel selbst kaufen möchte (aus dem Alter bin ich raus...). Wenn aber vielleicht eine fehlerhafte Charge im Umlauf ist, dann könnte das auch sowohl für Bell als auch für andere Nutzer eine wertvolle Information darstellen. Die Testviedos von Bell zeigen ein sehr elastisches Verhalten des Materials im gegensatz zu der fast glasartigen Bruchfläche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (20. April 2017)

@pfalz Die Tatsache, dass das Problem auch beim Super 2R bereits auftrat, spricht gegen nur eine fehlerhafte Charge.


----------



## rmaurer (20. April 2017)

Ich glaube wir sollten hier mal ein klein wenig objektiv bleiben. Aus einem Einzelfall gleich auf eine fehlerhafte Charge zu schließen und das Produkt als Fehlkonstruktion zu verteufeln halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben.

Die Tatsache dass man trotz mehreren tausend verkauften 2R Helmen mit Google auf die Schnelle nichts dergleichen findet spricht gegen ein weitverbreitetes Problem.

Der Kinnbügel hat auf die Gesamtlänge der Konstruktion bezogen zwar eine gewisse Flexibilität, es handelt sich aber dennoch um ein eher hartes, sprödes Material welches dann dieses typische Bruchverhalten im Überlastfall zeigt.

Ich habe den 3R die ganze letzte Wochen getragen und bin bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten sehr zufrieden. Der Tragekomfort ist deutlich besser als beim 2R davor und er sieht auch super aus.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2017)

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, welche unverhältnismäßig hohen Kräfte da wirken sollten, wenn man die Schnalle umlegt, wenn der Kinnbügel nicht 100% eingerastet ist. Passiert mir beim 2R immer mal wieder, gerne im Winter wenns kalt ist (dicke Handschuhe, gefühllose Finger), das Material also noch spröder sein müsste. Passiert ist bisher nichts, und wenn da was passieren sollte, dann wäre das ganz klar ein Fehler von seiten des Herstellers - das Material *muss* sowas einfach aushalten, ohne Wenn und Aber.


----------



## ollicopter (2. Mai 2017)

Hi, ich habe eine Frage zum Bell Super 3R. Passen da alle 100% und Oakley Goggles bei der Helmgröße M bzw. L?

Danke und Gruß Olli


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

ollicopter schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe eine Frage zum Bell Super 3R. Passen da alle 100% und Oakley Goggles bei der Helmgröße M bzw. L?
> 
> Danke und Gruß Olli


Ja. Den Beweis kannst du leicht selber führen indem du nach Bell Super 2R googelst und dir die Bilder anguckst. Oder direkt nach "Bell Super 2R" und "Oakley", aber das wäre schon fast zu clever.


----------



## frittenullnull (31. Mai 2017)

hallo zusammen,
nach dem ich nun ca. 3 jahre die erste generation des bell super in M gefahren bin (war immer bestens zufrieden), habe ich mir letzte woche bei amazon den Bell Super 3r Mips auch in M bestellt. Mein Kopfumfang liegt bei knapp 59 cm – habe allerdings doch einen recht leicht runden kopf 
nun passt mir der neue 3R ohne kinnbügel wirklich recht gut. das einstellrad muss ich  ca. 7 klicks von ganz offen schließen. 
allerdings drück der kinnbügel doch ein wenig an den wacken/wangenknochen. die zwei pads welche man entfernen kann habe ich schon raus genommen.

wie sind hier eure erfahrungen? würde es sinn machen mal den L zu bestellen oder wird dieser mir vermutlich zu groß sein, wenn der M im ganz geöffneten zustand schon zu locker sitz?


----------



## ollicopter (31. Mai 2017)

Hi, habe mir vor ein paar Wochen den Super 3R in der Größe M gekauft. Habe ebenfalls 59 cm Kopfumfang. Habe auch im Vergleich den L probiert, der mir allerdings zu groß war. Habe den kleinen Schaumstoff im Kinnschutz entfernt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## pmbarney (31. Mai 2017)

Ich habe den L gerade zurück geschickt. Ohne Kinnbügel war die Passform ok, der Kinnbügel mit den Wangenpolstern ist mir auch nach Entfernung der Pads zu eng. Ist die Außenschale beim L wirklich größer? Oftmals ist es ja nur das Innenleben welches angepasst ist.

Kopfumfang ebenfalls 59


----------



## frittenullnull (31. Mai 2017)

pmbarney schrieb:


> Ist die Außenschale beim L wirklich größer?



das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (31. Mai 2017)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren!


Helm und Kinnbügel sind beide größer bei Größe L.


----------



## _todde_ (5. Juni 2017)

Ich finde der 2r / 3r hat mit unter die beschissenste einstellungsmöglichkeit und passform wo gibt auf welt. Hab nen 56,5 schmalen holzschädel. In S komm ich nicht rein. M kann ich gar nicht weit genug zu drehen und verstellen ohne das er mir vom Kopf rutscht.


----------



## HighFish (9. Juni 2017)

Falls wer noch einen Super 3r braucht.......169€ bei Rabe Bike:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der...en-thread-teil-2.543487/page-70#post-14600868


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Juli 2017)

ich habe mir jetzt mal den Leat DBX 3.0 All Mountain bestellt fuer 114 Euro plus Versand


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. August 2017)

heute kam der Helm an.

im 1. Moment dachte ich die Groesse ist falsch...war aber M 55-59cm Kopfumfang wie mein alter Bell Super 2
noch der 1, ohne Kinnbuegel Option.
also der Leat sitzt irgendwie ungewohnt anders.
der Helm geht nicht so tief runter wie der Bell, fuehlt sich irgenwie so an als wuerde er auf dem kopf sitzen und nicht den kopf umschliessen.
fuehlt sich sowaeit erst mal bequem an...die verstellschraube fuers Anpasssystem kann ich auch noch gut zu drehen, somit denke ich nicht das er zu klein ist.
die Helmschale ist auch viel weniger nach unten gezogen...ist mehr ein Zwischending von Halbschale zu XC Helm.
war heute grad noch bei einem Radladen aus einem anderen Grund und dort konnte ich spontahn einen neueren Bell 3R probieren.
der sitz fats wie mein alter Bell, doch ich finde die Poslterung sehr spatahnisch bei Bell, dies gefaellt mir bei Leat besser.

alles in allem denke ich wird der Helm gute Dienste leisten und bei dem Preis rund 122 Euro behalte ich denn jetzt und kaufe mir keinen mit Kinnbuegeloption.
wenn ich den Kinnschutz brauche, nehme ich meinen Uvex HLMT 9


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> im 1. Moment dachte ich die Groesse ist falsch...war aber M 55-59cm Kopfumfang wie mein alter Bell Super 2
> noch der 1, ohne Kinnbuegel Option.


Es gab einen Super 2 ohne Kinnbügel-Option? Meines wissens gab es nur den Bell Super ohne Zahl und ohne Kinnbügel, und später dann schon den Super 2 entweder ohne Kinnbügel, oder mit einem R dahinter und dann mit Kinnbügel. Und auch der ohne R kann (konnte) einfach nachgerüstet werden. Beim 3er sieht das jetzt genauso aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (4. August 2017)

dann ebend ohne Zahl


----------



## klopfer4442 (17. August 2017)

Hi, hat hier jemand den Vergleich zwischen dem Super 3r mit und ohne Mips bezüglich der Passform?


----------



## rmaurer (17. August 2017)

klopfer4442 schrieb:


> Hi, hat hier jemand den Vergleich zwischen dem Super 3r mit und ohne Mips bezüglich der Passform?



mach mal erst deine Hausaufgaben, den 3R gibt es nur mit MIPS


----------



## klopfer4442 (17. August 2017)

Und einmal der Super 3 ohne MIPS:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bell/Super-3-Helm-Modell-2017-p52644/

Einmal der Super 3 mit MIPS:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bell/Super-3-MIPS-Helm-Modell-2017-p52651/

Und einmal der Super 3r ohne MIPS:
https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-casques/P-215095-integralhelm_bell_super_3r___matt_rot_schwarz

Und der Super 3r mit MIPS:
https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-casques/P-221241-integralhelm_bell_super_3r_mips___matt_rot_schwarz

@rmaurer: Klär mich doch bitte auf, was an meinen Hausaufgaben nicht stimmt!


----------



## rmaurer (18. August 2017)

Die Abbildung des Shops zeigt tatsächlich einen Super 3R ohne MIPS, das ist insofern interessant als dass MIPS beim 3R lt. Bell ein Standardfeature ist (es den Helm ohne MIPS gar nicht gibt) und ich ihn auch bisher so nirgens sonst gesehen habe

Man kann nur theoretisieren dass dieser dubiose 3R ohne MIPS in der Passform etwas größer ausfällt

wenn hier finanzielle Gründe im Vordergrund stehen würde ich mir nicht weiter den Kopf zerbrechen und den Helm mit MIPS woanders deutlich günstiger bestellen


----------



## klopfer4442 (18. August 2017)

Daran ist überhaupt nichts dubios. Hier ist ein Video von einem Super 3r ohne MIPS:






Man kann sich halt auch mal irren. Nur blöd, wenn die falsche Aussage von einem vorher ganz bewusst herablassend formuliert war. Wenn hier jemand eine Frage stellt, die er sich selbst mit 20 Sekunden googeln hätte schneller beantworten können, dann kann man ihn zum Beispiel auch freundlich darauf hinweisen. So Formulierungen wie "aber das wäre schon fast zu clever" sind zu nichts gut und haben hier meiner Meinung nach auch nichts zu suchen. Also einfach weg lassen, dann liest sich der Thread auch angenehmer. 

Nun zurück zur Frage:
Mir ist bewusst, dass es den Helm mit MIPS auch günstiger in anderen Shops gibt. Der Preisunterschied zwischen der Variante ohne und mit MIPS ist dann vernachlässigbar. 
Mit der Passform scheinen hier ja die meisten recht zufrieden zu sein, ein direkter Vergleich zwischen den beiden Varianten des Helms wäre trotzdem interessant. So was hängt natürlich auch sehr von der eigenen Kopfform ab. Deshalb wird es wohl jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen müssen, ob der Helm mit, oder ohne MIPS einem besser auf den Kopf passt.
Ich würde auf das Plus an Sicherheit verzichten, wenn mir der Helm ohne MIPS in Punkto Passform und Tragekomfort mehr zusagt. 

Wird wohl kein Weg daran vorbei führen beide zu bestellen und zu vergleichen.


----------



## rmaurer (18. August 2017)

Erfahrungsberichte andere User werden hier nicht viel weiterhelfen wenn du von keinem der beiden Helme die Passform kennst

Ich würde in ein Geschäft gehen und dort den 3R MIPS probieren, sofern dir der M etwas zu klein, der L bereits zu groß ist könnte der Helm ohne MIPS als "Zwischengröße" eine Option sein


----------



## madpat (19. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Mir kommt trotzdem keiner mehr von diesen Dingern ins Haus, bevor sie nicht irgendwas Grundlegendes an der Laminierung des Kinnbpgels geändert haben: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2084851?page=2&in=set



Hast du dann wenigstens von dem Crash Replacement Gebrauch gemacht? (Ja, ich habe gelesen, dass es keinen Unfall gab)
Oder Bell über den Schaden informiert? Sonst wissen die ja nie, das es da ein Problem gibt.


----------



## madpat (21. August 2017)

Ich werde den Bell Super 3R jetzt auch mal probieren, gibt's ja teilweise gerade etwas günstiger.
Ich denke übrigens, dass das beschriebene Fehlerbild nicht wirklich oft auftreten kann. Auf einer Messe hat Bell damals sogar einen Wettbewerb durchgeführt, wer den Kinnbügel am schnellsten anlegen kann. Ich hab auf die schnelle jetzt zumindest nirgendwo eine Info gefunden, dass die Kinnbügel bei dem Wettbewerb alle gerissen sind. Wäre auf der Messe ja sonst auch ziemlich peinlich für Bell gewesen...


----------



## dukestah (21. August 2017)

passt eigentlich der Kinnbügel vom 2R auch am 3? Würde wegen der Passform auf den 3 wechseln, brauche aber keine zwei Helme mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel, würde den 2 als Halbschale im Alltag weiter fahren, da stört mich das nicht so sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. August 2017)

dukestah schrieb:


> passt eigentlich der Kinnbügel vom 2R auch am 3? Würde wegen der Passform auf den 3 wechseln, brauche aber keine zwei Helme mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel, würde den 2 als Halbschale im Alltag weiter fahren, da stört mich das nicht so sehr.


Bei der Webseite von Bell direkt ist im Shop nur ein Kinnbügel vorhanden, der angeblich sowohl auf den 2er als auch auf den 3er passt.
Ob das jetzt allgemein ein neues Modell, das kompatibel zu beiden Helmen ist, oder noch der alte Kinnbügel, weiß ich nicht.


// Edit
Gradeben hab ich schon dran gezweifelt, ob ich da vor kurzem richtig gelesen habe, weil auf der Seite auf einmal nichts mehr vom 3er stand... aber man muss auf den "Size Chart & Fit Guide" Button klicken, dann taucht auch der 3er wieder auf.
Und aufgrund des (veralteten?) Textes vermute ich jetzt einfach, dass es noch der alte Kinnbügel für den 2er ist, und der auch auf den 3er passt.


----------



## dukestah (21. August 2017)

OK, danke!


----------



## moggale (21. August 2017)

klopfer4442 schrieb:


> Hi, hat hier jemand den Vergleich zwischen dem Super 3r mit und ohne Mips bezüglich der Passform?


Ich hab den 3r ohne Mips in M, auf der Messe hab ich ihn mit Mips getestet gehabt. Hier passte mir ebenfalls M, Passform gefühlt gleich (waren aber paar Wochen dazwischen).


----------



## Enritsche (15. Mai 2018)

Kann mir mal jemand Auskunft geben, der beide hat(te), oder das Problem kennt: bei meinem Super 2R Mips rutscht jetzt schon das 2. Nackenrad durch, hält nicht mehr (hatte 1x reklamiert). Leichter Druck nach vorne, und schon ist der Helm locker. Das System an sich ist ja schon Mist, da man sich mit dem eigenen Nacken das Rad "aufdrückt". Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob nicht eventuell auch das Ersatzteil vom Super 3R passen würde, und wenn ja, ob dieses Problem behoben wurde?


----------



## Florent29 (15. Mai 2018)

Enritsche schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand Auskunft geben, der beide hat(te), oder das Problem kennt: bei meinem Super 2R Mips rutscht jetzt schon das 2. Nackenrad durch, hält nicht mehr (hatte 1x reklamiert). Leichter Druck nach vorne, und schon ist der Helm locker. Das System an sich ist ja schon Mist, da man sich mit dem eigenen Nacken das Rad "aufdrückt". Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob nicht eventuell auch das Ersatzteil vom Super 3R passen würde, und wenn ja, ob dieses Problem behoben wurde?



Das Rädchen ist beim Super 3R ein anderes, ABER das Grundproblem, was mM nach erst zu den kaputten Rädchen geführt hat, nämlich die sich selbst verstellende Höhenverstellung, ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## Enritsche (15. Mai 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das Rädchen ist beim Super 3R ein anderes, ABER das Grundproblem, was mM nach erst zu den kaputten Rädchen geführt hat, nämlich die sich selbst verstellende Höhenverstellung, ist gleich geblieben.


Sind mit der Höhenverstellung diese 3 Rastpositionen gemeint? Dann wüsste ich nicht, warum das das Rädchen kaputt machen sollte?


----------



## Florent29 (15. Mai 2018)

Enritsche schrieb:


> Sind mit der Höhenverstellung diese 3 Rastpositionen gemeint? Dann wüsste ich nicht, warum das das Rädchen kaputt machen sollte?



Ja.

Ich hatte den Super 2R und habe folgendes beobachtet: beim Aufziehen und auch während der Fahrt verstellte sich die Höhenverstellung von allein. Das führte dazu, dass das Rädchen plötzlich nicht mehr im Nacken, sondern auf dem Hinterkopf saß, wo es natürlich zu eng war und regelrecht "platzte".


----------



## Enritsche (16. Mai 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ich hatte den Super 2R und habe folgendes beobachtet: beim Aufziehen und auch während der Fahrt verstellte sich die Höhenverstellung von allein. Das führte dazu, dass das Rädchen plötzlich nicht mehr im Nacken, sondern auf dem Hinterkopf saß, wo es natürlich zu eng war und regelrecht "platzte".


Das mag sein. Trotzdem darf erhöhte Spannung meiner Meinung nach nicht zum "Platzen" führen. Ein Helm, der nicht fest sitzt, erfüllt seinen Zweck nicht.


----------



## Florent29 (16. Mai 2018)

Enritsche schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Trotzdem darf erhöhte Spannung meiner Meinung nach nicht zum "Platzen" führen. Ein Helm, der nicht fest sitzt, erfüllt seinen Zweck nicht.



Jetzt weißt du, warum ich keinen Bell mehr fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (16. Mai 2018)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, warum ich keinen Bell mehr fahre...


was fährste jetzt nochmal alternativ?


----------



## Florent29 (16. Mai 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was fährste jetzt nochmal alternativ?



Giro Switchblade.

Schwerer, weniger gut belüftet, aber mit besserem Sicherheitsgefühl.

Wobei ich im Nachhinein wahrscheinlich auch mit dem neuen Fox glücklich geworden wäre.


----------



## titotarantula (23. Mai 2018)

Ich habe den Super 3R seit einigen Monaten und kann das mit dem sich selbst zerstörenden Rädchen nicht bestätigen. 
Beim anziehen, insbesondere mit montiertem Kinnbügel, kann es schon mal passieren, dass sich die Höhenverstellung verstellt. Was bei mir sehr schnell zu Spannungsschmerzen am Kopf führt. 
Ich helfe mir damit, dass ich das Rädchen beim anziehen recht weit aufdrehe und erst dann auf Spannung drehe, wenn der Helm auf der Rübe sitzt. Während der Fahrt verstellt sich bei mir definitiv nichts mehr.

Insgesamt bin ich von dem Helm begeistert, obwohl ich jetzt in den wärmeren Monaten ordentlich schwitze. Daran wird aber auch kein anderer Helm was ändern können.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Enritsche (23. Mai 2018)

titotarantula schrieb:


> Ich habe den Super 3R seit einigen Monaten und kann das mit dem sich selbst zerstörenden Rädchen nicht bestätigen.
> Beim anziehen, insbesondere mit montiertem Kinnbügel, kann es schon mal passieren, dass sich die Höhenverstellung verstellt. Was bei mir sehr schnell zu Spannungsschmerzen am Kopf führt.
> Ich helfe mir damit, dass ich das Rädchen beim anziehen recht weit aufdrehe und erst dann auf Spannung drehe, wenn der Helm auf der Rübe sitzt. Während der Fahrt verstellt sich bei mir definitiv nichts mehr.
> 
> ...


Da gibt's mglw. eben auch nix zu bestätigen. Ich habe das Verhalten ja nur am Super 2R festgestellt. Habe jetzt aber probeweise einen Super 3R probiert. Geht gar nicht! die beiden Flügel neben dem Verstellrädchen drücken mir unangenehm in den Nacken. Ich kann mir mit der Höhenverstellung nur aussuchen, wo sie drücken! Allerdings würde mir der Super 3R jetzt prinzipiell auch in S passen (eher eng), das ging beim Super 2R wegen der seitlichen Plastikpads (die viele andere drücken) gar nicht, ich bekam den nicht mal auf die Rübe, daher habe ich den in M. Dass der Super 3R schmäler baut, wäre mir entgegen gekommen, aber so...

Ich werd mal den Super DH probieren, vielleicht wird's ja der. Aber der Preis schreckt mich absolut ab.


----------



## philis (26. August 2018)

*Aktuell werden die Damen Varianten vom Bell Super 3R sehr günstig verkauft.

Gibt es abhängig von der Farbwahl auch Unterschiede bei den Dimensionen? 
Auch längeres Googeln konnte mir diese Frage nicht beantworten :-(*


----------



## prabbatel (26. August 2018)

ich kann zwischen dem von meiner Freundin und meinem eigenen (gleiche Größe) keinen Unterschied feststellen. Der für Damen ist angeblich sogar ein paar wenige gramm leichter.
Also wenn dir die Farben zusagen, würde ich kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regenmacher (9. März 2019)

Unterscheiden sich die Joyride Versionen vom Bell Super 3r nur in der Farbgebung oder sind diese durch andere Merkmale speziell für Damen ausgelegt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. März 2019)

So vong Markgaytinggaysichtspunkt aus türfän auch Härähn kaufähn. 
Sonst nichts spezielles.


----------



## Marc84 (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen brauche mal eure Erfahrung bin auch am überlegen mir einen FF Helm zu kaufen. Dafür habe ich den Bell Super 3r Mips ausgesucht. Muss den leider im Internet bestellen, da es den leider nirgends gibt.
Habe einen Umfang von ca 59cm das wäre ja L und M. Welchen sollte ich jetzt bestellen?


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Mai 2019)

also ich hab auch nen 59er und ich habe sowohl beim 3r als dh grösse m


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Mai 2019)

also ich hab auch nen 59er und ich habe sowohl beim 3r als dh grösse m


----------



## Marc84 (5. Mai 2019)

Ach so sorry es geht mir um den 3r Mips mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. 
Aber trotzdem Danke dir.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2019)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Ach so sorry es geht mir um den 3r Mips mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnbügel.
> Aber trotzdem Danke dir.


Habe den Super DH mit 58cm Kopfumfang in M, bei 59cm würde ich dir definitiv raten auch einen L in Betracht zu ziehen (Buff oä evtl auch dickeres im Winter drunter begücksichtigen!).


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Mai 2019)

also ich hab auch nen 59er und ich habe sowohl beim 3r als dh grösse m


----------

